# So who is an Urban Manc then?



## northernhord (Jan 10, 2008)

I,m not strictly a Mancunian me, born and bred in Salford, which is now part of Manchester I believe 

So who other peeps on Urban are Mancs or live in and around Manc?


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 11, 2008)

Me.

Not a manc originally although been here 20 years this Feb. 

Not sure if that gives me honorary status or not.


----------



## northernhord (Jan 11, 2008)

Part2 said:
			
		

> Me.
> 
> Not a manc originally although been here 20 years this Feb.
> 
> Not sure if that gives me honorary status or not.



You should get your new passport in the post soon


----------



## Structaural (Jan 11, 2008)

my missus


----------



## Kidda (Jan 11, 2008)

i was born in the black country but now im an adopted manc living up here.


----------



## veracity (Jan 11, 2008)

Aye.

Since when did Salford become part of Manc?


----------



## moose (Jan 11, 2008)

Manc born and bred. Currently exiled 22 miles away.


----------



## sorearm (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm your worst nightmare laaaaaaaaaaa, originally a scouser but been in manc since came to uni in '91 and never left

... do I get an honorary manc passport???  

and no I don't support the scum, I'm true red LFC  

the bint is manc born and bred .... she's man city supporter he he


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 11, 2008)

From Chorlton. Still live there


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2008)

oreet.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello from sunny Salford.


----------



## northernhord (Jan 11, 2008)

chriswill said:
			
		

> Hello from sunny Salford.



Salford massive in the area


----------



## northernhord (Jan 11, 2008)

veracity said:
			
		

> Aye.
> 
> Since when did Salford become part of Manc?



Salfords got a Manc postcode and is part of 'City of Manchester' the same as Bolton is where I live now


----------



## northernhord (Jan 11, 2008)

sorearm said:
			
		

> I'm your worst nightmare laaaaaaaaaaa, originally a scouser but been in manc since came to uni in '91 and never left
> 
> ... do I get an honorary manc passport???
> 
> ...



With you being from L----pool passport control says you have to wait another two decades for Manc Passport


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2008)

My sister lives in Bolton.

I am from Wigan, and have lived in Manchester for a while. 

Don't anymore though!


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 11, 2008)

northernhord said:
			
		

> With you being from L----pool passport control says you have to wait another two decades for Manc Passport



Best not mention my Yorkshire roots then


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2008)

*shakes fist*


----------



## veracity (Jan 12, 2008)

northernhord said:
			
		

> Salfords got a Manc postcode and is part of 'City of Manchester' the same as Bolton is where I live now



Well it is part of 'Greater Manchester' yes but I always thought 'city of Manchester' just refers to Manc. Salford is after all a city in its own right.

Anyway I forgot to say what bit I'm from - south Manc, lived round withington/dids/northenden pretty much most of my live. But I'm still an incomer - born in Stockport, so I think that makes me a Stopfordarian (?) masquerading as a Manc.


----------



## moose (Jan 12, 2008)

sorearm said:
			
		

> ... do I get an honorary manc passport???


No, you should both be deported. And the baby, just in case.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm a Salfordian, which is certainly not a Manc. Different city, like Sunderland and Newcastle.

Salford is in Greater Manchester, which is a Metropolitan county containing two cities - Manchester and Salford - and six towns, Bolton, Bury, Oldham, Stockport, Rochdale and Wigan, and two new boroughs of Tameside and Trafford.

I'm actually a 'Lanc', by the old book, because I'm from Eccles which was a Lancashire town before it was subsumed into Salford!!


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 12, 2008)

Am a Manc according to Facebook But reside in fair lancaster When you gonna come visit Northern?


----------



## northernhord (Jan 12, 2008)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Am a Manc according to Facebook But reside in fair lancaster When you gonna come visit Northern?



When the arctic blasts have passeth Ma'm,brrrrrrr


----------



## Gmart (Jan 12, 2008)

Lived in Mancy town (Levenshulme) for 13 years, but am not there now! 

I intend to return tho when having kids coz I want them to play with my mates kids


----------



## cyberfairy (Jan 12, 2008)

northernhord said:
			
		

> When the arctic blasts have passeth Ma'm,brrrrrrr


Typical Southerner


----------



## northernhord (Jan 12, 2008)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Typical Southerner



Spoilt rotten by the Heat of Agadir


----------



## Jambooboo (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm a Manc - over the past ten years I've lived in the Oxford Rd area (halls) twice, Victoria Park, Levenshulme, Hulme, Moss Side, Kingsway end of Fallowfield  (almost Burnage really) and up Dickinson Rd onto Birchfields Rd (think it was classed as Fallowfield).

Dunno where I'd move to next. Chorlton and Didsbury are 'better areas' but a bit too far out of the city centre for my liking - maybe I'd move there when I'm settled. Whalley Range and some parts of Old Trafford seem quite nice - leafy area and big character houses without the premium of living in Chorlton or Didsbury.

I like exploring round South Manchester - you can go from a run down area to an affluent one within the space of a few hundred metres.

Dunno whether I'd wanna bring (future) children up here.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 13, 2008)

manc but been in belfast for 20 years now plus a couple in london before that, was gonna move back, but every time i go for a visit some fucker gets shot, so i thought bollox i am not briging my kids into that


----------



## Kizmet (Jan 13, 2008)

Was my adopted home a few times.

Mostly south.. Levenshulme, Fallowfield, Withington, Chorlton, Rusholme. But also Salford, Eccles, And the Northern Quarter.

I'll always have a soft spot for that dour, rain soaked, sparkling city.


----------



## lenny101 (Jan 13, 2008)

I was born in St Mary's and spent my first 20 odd years in Manchester. I am going to be back in Feb as my cousin has a spare ticket to the derby. I have to sit with the reds so I will probably get beaten up or thrown out when city score.


----------



## Cribynkle (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm originally from the Westcountry but went to Salford uni 11 years ago and moved to South Manc when I finished. Living in Fallowfield at the mo'


----------



## chriswill (Jan 13, 2008)

Is it time for a meet up?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 13, 2008)

veracity said:
			
		

> Aye.
> 
> Since when did Salford become part of Manc?



When the metropolitan counties were created in the 1974 iirc. They include GM, West Midlands, Merseyside, Tyne & Wear, South Yorks and West Yorks.


----------



## JTG (Jan 13, 2008)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> When the metropolitan counties were created in the 1974 iirc. They include GM, West Midlands, Merseyside, Tyne & Wear, South Yorks and West Yorks.


None of which exist any more except as police forces as far as I know.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 13, 2008)

JTG said:
			
		

> None of which exist any more except as police forces as far as I know.



Aye, Thatcher legislated them out of existence because they formed a very powerful resistance to her rule.


----------



## Error Gorilla (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm an exiled Mancunian in Yorkshire. I was born in Park Hospital and spent the first few years of my life in Stretford.


----------



## northernhord (Jan 13, 2008)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Aye, Thatcher legislated them out of existence because they formed a very powerful resistance to her rule.



I remeber this well


----------



## Deareg (Jan 13, 2008)

lenny101 said:
			
		

> I was born in St Mary's and spent my first 20 odd years in Manchester. I am going to be back in Feb as my cousin has a spare ticket to the derby. I have to sit with the reds so I will probably get beaten up or thrown out when city score.



why waste the ticket? if you let me have it i can meet you outside before the game starts and beat you up then,


----------



## susie12 (Jan 14, 2008)

Born and mainly bred here, living Fallowfield at the moment.  I love my city but don't have any illusions, we have big problems here.  But I don't know if they are worse than other big cities and there is a buzz about Manchester that makes up for a lot, especially creatively.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 14, 2008)

quite a few of us not living to far from each other in south manc then


----------



## northernhord (Jan 14, 2008)

chriswill said:
			
		

> Is it time for a meet up?



Yeah we should go for it fella, I,m alright for mosta Feb I reckon


----------



## Stevil (Jan 17, 2008)

I was born and grew up in Ancoats. Except for a terrible time living in Coventry in the early 70s I lived in and around Manchester until eight years ago when I moved to Preston where I still live in exile. The guy who I worked with wouldn’t let me record the message on the answer machine as he said I sound like a “south Manchester drug dealer” Cheeky bugger if anywhere I’m from east Manchester!

Still go back on a regular basis to visit friends and go to gigs etc. I also am a supporter of FC United and try to get the their games when I can.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 17, 2008)

Another FC fan.

There are a couple of us who get up to Gigg to see them.

*Waves at moose and Chorlton*


----------



## handy1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Born in Ardwick,grew up in Hulme now in Stalybridge.

Yes,I am a Manc.


----------



## moose (Jan 17, 2008)

Stevil said:
			
		

> I also am a supporter of FC United and try to get the their games when I can.


Ooooh hello!


----------



## soulman (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## moose (Jan 18, 2008)

she's from Leeds


----------



## samlighting1 (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm really in Salford but I've only been here just over a year so really don't know where i belong!


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Feb 1, 2008)

I live just round the corner from jambooboo, who I occasionally bump into in Hulme ASDA scanning the cover of NUTS magazine


----------



## Annierak (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm originally from Ancoats, you don't get more Manc than that . Moved around a lot, like a fuckin gypsy sometimes but currently been living in Failsworth for the past 3 years.


----------



## Fledgling (Feb 1, 2008)

Live outside on the south-east peripheral (or just beyond that) but manc is the city I "use" regularly. I live close enough to say Manc when abroad, gives me more cred, well, maybe. 

Is Stockport manc? I'd sort of say so, but I'm outside both and would never say I'm from Stockport, not as glamorous. 

Although they do have the largest brick structure in Europe there. And a pyramid. At night times it looks a bit like Vegas.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Feb 2, 2008)

I bloody love Stockport! Maybe because my grandad lived there all his life, and I used to love visiting him.

It's like Manc but less edgy; more feminine somehow. In fact, a night out in Stocky is well-overdue! Tonight methinks!


----------



## moose (Feb 2, 2008)

I loathe Stockport - it's so _dark_


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Feb 2, 2008)

im an urban manc

originally from oldham way but now living in whitworth park/rusholme while at uni. planning a move to withington/fallowfield next year.


----------

